# Taking the dog to New Zealand - Experiences?



## christchurchnewzealand (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi everybody,

My OH and I have now applied for our temporary work visas (Accredited Employer Talent & Partner Work Visa) so just playing the waiting game now - Doesn't time go S-L-O-W-L-Y when you're waiting? It's like being a kid again waiting for Xmas! :bored: 

We have a little dog that we are bringing with us (will stay with friends for a little while before he travels so that we can settle in once we get to NZ).

I have done some research on some transportation companies - I understand that planes won't allow you to transport animals without a registered transport company - Is this correct?

In which case it's going to cost us about £2000 
That's NOT including quarantine costs for 10 days once he arrives in NZ..

He has had his rabies jabs and rabies blood tests.

I was hoping to ask what others experiences were with transporting their pets to NZ - What company did you use, any tips etc?


----------



## Alilek (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi, We shipped our dog here last year, he is lab x collie. We initially contacted about 5 companies for quotes. Decided to go with Golden Arrow, they were very good. They guided us really well and were very responsive. We had to take him to the vet and pay for taking the blood samples but they covered the lab cost (another reason we chose them) 
In NZ we used Pet Haven kennels, also really good, emailed me picture of our dog once he arrived in the kennels plus we were able to visit him 

If you'd like more details as to what and when needs to happen have a look at
https://www.mpi.govt.nz/importing/live-animals/pets/steps-to-importing-cats-and-dogs/

Good luck


----------

